# Sleeping under the covers



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Eveyone has finally turned 1 year! And now I am letting the crate doors remain open at night (they are located in our bedroom) & putting the baby gate across the bedroom door. Sometimes they sleep in their crates, but more & more they are joining us in bed. My main concern is that they burrow under the sheets. I'm afraid they will suffocate! What do you thinkFunny thing is they have a cuddle sac & could care less about burrowing, it's just in bed with me!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

ALL 3 of ours sleep with us and of course with this burrow-loving breed, it is under our covers. They LOVE it and so do I!!
Did I mention that I am a bedding freak? The layers are flannel sheets, fleece blanket, velveteen blanket and topped with a down comforter stuffed in a duvet cover.
They will not suffocate. If any of mine get too warm, they climb right out and sleep on top of the covers until they cool off.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion sleeps under the covers every night... I wonder if he can breath but he always stays there all night.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco sleeps in bed with me under the covers every night and has done so for 2 and 1/2 years, he loves it. I wouldn't worry if they need air they no how to get out, some times Paco will crawl up to the top of the bed and stick his head out from under the covers for some fresh air.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

missy_r said:


> Lion sleeps under the covers every night... I wonder if he can breath but he always stays there all night.


Especially considering he has a warm coat. I had not thought of that since my girls are naked!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> ALL 3 of ours sleep with us and of course with this burrow-loving breed, it is under our covers. They LOVE it and so do I!!
> Did I mention that I am a bedding freak? The layers are flannel sheets, fleece blanket, velveteen blanket and topped with a down comforter stuffed in a duvet cover.
> They will not suffocate. If any of mine get too warm, they climb right out and sleep on top of the covers until they cool off.


Ditto this  Altho hahaha they don't all sleep in the bed at once!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

The 9 that sleep with me start under the covers, but usually by morning, Reggie has come out to sleep on top of the covers. During the summer, Pepper prefers to sleep out of the covers, but with it being so cold, he's under there, too. And this morning, Babushka woke up and cried to get out to pee, so I let her out, then she came up to sleep in the crook of my arm after I convinced her it was NOT time to get up and play and I didn't need my face cleaned.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie sleep in the bed with me every night under the covers. if they get too warm, i find them ontop of the covers in the morning or still under the covers with there heads out of the covers. Peyton, my yorkie, prefers to sleep in a doggiebed on the floor in my bedroom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter is always under my blanket  he never has any trouble breathing


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy sleeps under the covers of my bed every night. I'm sure she breathes fine since she stays there about 12 hours on the days im home with her! Our house is so cold, it's the best place to sleep or she'd freeze!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya is almost 13 weeks. She has slept with me since day 1, when she was 8 weeks. She buries herself under the heavy blankets, usually between by butt and the back of my knees. She loves it. At first I was worried, but now it's just the usual. At bedtime, she immediately goes under the covers. She seems comfy. Sometimes I peek in at her and she's lying on her back with her mouth grinning from cheek to cheek. I love it!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> ALL 3 of ours sleep with us and of course with this burrow-loving breed, it is under our covers. They LOVE it and so do I!!
> Did I mention that I am a bedding freak? The layers are flannel sheets, fleece blanket, velveteen blanket and topped with a down comforter stuffed in a duvet cover.
> They will not suffocate. If any of mine get too warm, they climb right out and sleep on top of the covers until they cool off.


Wow... That sounds like my bedding-lol!! 

Thanks everyone, now I can cuddle and sleep peacefully knowing they are safe


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jax sleeps with us. I usually tell him he can't get under the blankets though because he is a licker. Usually if he is in my lap or near me and awake he is licking and giving kisses. So I give him his own blankets to burrow under on top of our blankets. I like him being in bed with us because luckily he has not had an accident on any furniture and he will give me kisses to wake me up when he wants to go outside. He tried the first couple nights to wake up my boyfriend but he just rolled over and went back to sleep so now he knows to come straight to me. We were worried that he was not getting enough sleep with us because he sleeps so much in the daytime and tried to put him in his crate but we live in an apartment and he whines really loud after a while when he gets bored in there and knows he is not in bed with us. He does great in the crate during the day but at night it is like he knows he should be in our bed so he whines like crazy.
I never worries about him not being able to breathe under the covers because when I fall asleep on the couch he will climb under the cover and sleep on my side.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im really glad most of the time that my lot sleep under the covers as I dont have central heating!! It keeps me nice and warm as they like to cuddle in close, although the downside is what happens if someone gets sick whilst under there!!
I also have a cosy duvet on my sofa and the minute Im under it I have 3 little noses poking me to create a gap they can burrow under.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah sleeps with me after my husband goes to work at about 6 am, I am afraid he will smash her in his sleep. she goes down in blankets and we have 3 blankets,flannel sheets and big down comforter with heavy duvet cover, a quilt. She has no problems.


----------

